# How Established is Cedre Villas silicon oasis



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

We are due to move in september and have been looking at arabian ranches as its a fully established estate with all facilities but have heard people talking about cedre villas in silicon oasis.I see that rent is about 100k cheaper for a comparable villa to AR but would be worried that there are no facilities and loads of building works we have 3 children and would like to be somewhere that they can roam free to meet friends

Any advice would be thankfully accepted


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Most of Cedre Villa's area is still a construction zone!


----------



## subbuanand (Mar 24, 2009)

*Cedre Villas : Established and Running fine!*

Hi,

I would certainly recommend that you take a closer look at Cedre Villas.
We moved in about a year back and we have been quite happy. The Cedre
villas are much bigger than Arabian Ranches. Also in the recent few months we
have got
- A brand new spinneys
- A Choitrams
- A couple of fast food joints
- A couple of salons
- 2 Schools.

Mirdiff City Center is 10km away and is a good mall to shop.

International City is 10km away and most of those restaurants do home delivery
The rates are much lower than the restaurants from Al Barsha (which may deliver
to Arabian Ranches).

The airport is closer!

And most important (do not neglect this), Cedre Villas has home delivery of groceries from the neighbourhood grocer. Arabian Ranches does not. To me, this is the best convinience (for those last-minute forgotten things).

Welcome.. You will not regret it.



slimtrader said:


> Hi
> 
> We are due to move in september and have been looking at arabian ranches as its a fully established estate with all facilities but have heard people talking about cedre villas in silicon oasis.I see that rent is about 100k cheaper for a comparable villa to AR but would be worried that there are no facilities and loads of building works we have 3 children and would like to be somewhere that they can roam free to meet friends
> 
> Any advice would be thankfully accepted


----------

